# おられる姿



## wingman1985

小池百合子都知事の頑張っている姿、私は最大限評価している。_*ある意味の古い政治と向き合って戦っておられる姿、共鳴もする。*_
How do you understand おられる姿? Thanks.


----------



## wingman1985

Does 
おられる mean both self-condescending and politeness towards 小池百合子都知事?


----------



## 810senior

おられる is a 敬語(honorific word), basically equivalent to 戦っている姿.


----------



## wingman1985

810senior said:


> おられる is a 敬語(honorific word), basically equivalent to 戦っている姿.


戦 means "fight", right?


----------



## 810senior

wingman1985 said:


> 戦 means "fight", right?


Yeah the first definition of 戦う(an infinitive form of 戦っておられる) is "to fight[verb]", though Judging from the context "to strive against" or "struggle with" might rather fit in.


----------



## wingman1985

810senior said:


> おられる is a 敬語(honorific word), basically equivalent to 戦っている姿.


Per my check, I find that おられる is not equivalent to 戦っている姿. In fact, i think 姿 means condition or appearance.


----------



## frequency

wingman1985 said:


> Per my check, I find that おられる is not equivalent to 戦っている姿.


Oh really? I think it's equivalent to 戦っている姿. I agree with 810. Let's start from 戦っている姿. And if you say it in a 丁寧語 way, it will be 戦っておられる姿＝戦っていらっしゃる姿。 違うかな？



> In fact, i think 姿 means condition or appearance.


姿


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> Oh really? I think it's equivalent to 戦っている姿. I agree with 810. Let's start from 戦っている姿. And if you say it in a 丁寧語 way, it will be 戦っておられる姿＝戦っていらっしゃる姿。 違うかな？
> 
> 
> 姿


still confused. Where does "fight against" in おられる if it is equivalent to  戦っている姿?


----------



## frequency

"be fighting against". Now Ms Koike is doing so, indeed.　戦っている＝戦っておられる（丁寧語？）


----------



## wingman1985

frequency said:


> "be fighting against". Now Ms Koike is doing so, indeed.　戦っている＝戦っておられる（丁寧語？）


I am reading basic types of honorifics for verbs. Thank you. Yes, "be fighting against" shall be used.


----------



## frequency

Good. Let's wait for the 2nd opinion. (Because I'm not sure about 丁寧語 things very much.)


----------



## 810senior

戦っておられる is the honorifics for 戦っている that can literally be translated to being fighting against. I mean いる and おられる both work as a continuous form, as in be -ing in English.


----------



## wingman1985

810senior said:


> 戦っておられる is the honorifics for 戦っている that can literally be translated to being fighting against. I mean いる and おられる both work as a continuous form, as in be -ing in English.


Quite clear now. Thank you.


----------

